# [WANTED] Sora Groupset



## dhd.evans (21 Feb 2014)

Does what it says on the tin; missed out on one on the forum just the other day (arrived about 20 mins too late!).

Shifters, cranks, chain, front and rear deraullier, and rear cassette wanted. Not fussed about the brakes tbh. 
3 x 9 if possible. New or slightly used. Willing to pay right price for all the pieces.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2014)

Ribble have a clearance on shimano. Sell the bits you don't need?

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/gsd/r...?part=GSSHIMSORA35009T&sub=conf_GS_SHR&bike=1


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Feb 2014)

At a last resort, I'll buy new. But the package is £210 and i just saw that set go on the forum yesterday for £110! Hoping for a similar deal when someone buys a bike and instantly upgrades


----------



## Dangermouse (21 Feb 2014)

My missus has just upgraded and has a sora compact chainset with 170 cranks if this is any good


----------



## nuttall1991 (22 Feb 2014)

ahh so no derailleurs or anything?

Thanks for your reply

Laurence


----------



## jasonmccullum (22 Feb 2014)

i have a bike on ebay with a virtually brand new sora 3500 groupset on it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271406370615?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Feb 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> My missus has just upgraded and has a sora compact chainset with 170 cranks if this is any good



Now this could be interesting. Just cleaned the bike thoroughly yesterday, realised i've managed to shorn off one of the teeth from my front cassette. So, need for new cranks too. Will PM for more on this.


----------

